# Bleddy Nitrate test kits!



## RudeDogg1 (28 Dec 2020)

Hi guys Ive been using a API master set which expires in 2024 Im not convinced my nitrate kit is working. Yeah I know they need alot of shaking Ive even been using my paint vortext mixer / shaker so they are more than shaken well. Everytime I test my tank it says its 5.0 ppm which it has done since i flooded the tank (this is the 4th week). I also tested my tap water (i use ro) that also tested at 5. So today I thought id try a tottaly different test kit a tetra one


----------



## noodlesuk (28 Dec 2020)

Can you test water from a different source, ie. rainwater( to rule out a kit issue). Assume this should be different.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (28 Dec 2020)

noodlesuk said:


> Can you test water from a different source, ie. rainwater( to rule out a kit issue). Assume this should be different.



Well I tested the tap water as I’m using ro it wouldn’t resemble what is in the tank


----------



## noodlesuk (28 Dec 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> Well I tested the tap water as I’m using ro it wouldn’t resemble what is in the tank


Ah sorry, missed that bit about the RO, already tried it!


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Dec 2020)

Have you tried the Tetra kit yet?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (28 Dec 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> Have you tried the Tetra kit yet?



Yes I did I did put it in my post but it seems to have missed it. The tetra one said the tap water was 12.5 and the tank was 100


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Dec 2020)

That sounds more likely to be somewhere near accurate. 
Why are you testing? Is there a problem you are investigating?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (28 Dec 2020)

Fishless cycling which is taking ages haven’t had any reading for nitrite yet


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Dec 2020)

Well, it looks like your API nitrate kit is dodgy, maybe you can't trust the API nitrite kit either.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (28 Dec 2020)

Hmm doesn’t expire until 2024 may have to complain to api


----------



## dw1305 (29 Dec 2020)

Hi all, 


sparkyweasel said:


> maybe you can't trust the API nitrite kit either.


Nitrite (NO2-) measurement should be more accurate, purely because you don't have as many steps (in nitrate testing you have to <"reduce NO3- to NO2-"> with vanadium (V) or cadmium (Cd)) in nitrite testing you just need to convert any NO2- to a coloured insoluble compound.


RudeDogg1 said:


> The tetra one said the tap water was 12.5 and the tank was 100


Try diluting the tank water sample 50:50 with RO water and see what you get then.


RudeDogg1 said:


> Fishless cycling which is taking ages haven’t had any reading for nitrite yet


Are you adding ammonia? <"you don't need to">. You could also potentially have <"COMAMMOX _Nitrospira_"> present, which can oxidise ammonia to nitrate.

cheers Darrel


----------



## RudeDogg1 (29 Dec 2020)

Well I tested some rain water today and that also came out as zero nitrite and 5 nitrate so I’d say they are duff. I have contacted api see what they say


----------



## RudeDogg1 (29 Dec 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Nitrite (NO2-) measurement should be more accurate, purely because you don't have as many steps (in nitrate testing you have to /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/few-problems-with-my-little-slice-of-nature.61970/page-2#post-611314']reduce NO3- to NO2-[/URL]"> with vanadium (V) or cadmium (Cd)) in nitrite testing you just need to convert any NO2- to a coloured insoluble compound.
> 
> ...



Yes I have been adding ammonia which has been going in 48 hours


----------



## dw1305 (29 Dec 2020)

Hi all,


RudeDogg1 said:


> Yes I have been adding ammonia which has been going in 48 hours


I'd just stop. Ammonia addition doesn't serve any useful purpose in planted tanks, the whole "cycling premise" is based on theories that has been entirely superseded by <"more recent scientific research">.

If you want to add a large fish load to an unplanted tank you are obliged to cycle the filter, but I want to persuade people that keeping a large fish load in an unplanted tank is <"a recipe for disaster"> in the long term anyway.

Have a look at <"Bacteria in a bottle">, and the follow up thread <"Dr Timothy Hovanec's comments.........">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## RudeDogg1 (29 Dec 2020)

Thanks Darrel,
Just read through that I will stop adding ammonia. But how do I know when I can start adding a clean up crew and fish?


----------



## dw1305 (29 Dec 2020)

Hi all,


RudeDogg1 said:


> But how do I know when I can start adding a clean up crew and fish?


<"Just wait"> until the plants have grown in.  I like <"six weeks as a grow in period">, but I'm a cautious person.

A floating plant gives you most "bang for your buck",  because they have access to atmospheric CO2 and oxygen. Some people remove them when the tank is established, but I keep them all the time. 

The more <"dissolved oxygen you have the better">, obviously plants help with this, and also surface ripple and water turn-over to maximise the gas exchange surface area..

cheers Darrel


----------



## RudeDogg1 (29 Dec 2020)

I did a dry start for 6 weeks with all the plants and I’m on my 4th week flooded


----------



## RudeDogg1 (29 Dec 2020)

I’m happy to leave it for another couple weeks just wandered if it would be safe to add some amanos and a couple snails to battle the diatoms?


----------



## dw1305 (29 Dec 2020)

Hi all,


RudeDogg1 said:


> I’m happy to leave it for another couple weeks just wandered if it would be safe to add some amanos and a couple snails to battle the diatoms?


Yes, if the plants are growing you are fine. Because you had the dsm that will have allowed  some root growth etc.

What is plant growth like? That is really the only question that ever matters.

cheers Darrel


----------



## RudeDogg1 (29 Dec 2020)

Pretty good had to trim one lot of stem plants back about 6 inches yesterday. Notice some of my hc melting abit dunno unless that’s because it’s emersed now? Here’s a quick pic abit dark because the lights have nearly ramped down





Still going through the ugly diatom stage. I did put the lights down to 80% because I think full pelt might of been to much


----------



## dw1305 (29 Dec 2020)

Hi all, 
Yes, that looks fine, probably try a water change for "belt and braces" and then add the shrimps and snails. If I was being very cautious I'd add the snails first, and make sure they were happy, before I added the shrimps.

cheers Darrel


----------



## RudeDogg1 (29 Dec 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Yes, that looks fine, probably try a water change for "belt and braces" and then add the shrimps and snails. If I was being very cautious I'd add the snails first, and make sure they were happy, before I added the shrimps.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Yeah that’s my plan just waiting for a few bits so I can connect my new ro up rather than buy it from Maidenhead


----------



## RudeDogg1 (31 Dec 2020)

As if by magic the nitrate test started working today and pretty much matched the tetra test. Nitrite one still not working tho. I did contact API and they just deny there could be anything wrong with their tests. It’s just users that aren’t happy with the results being quick to blame API. Lol I’m sorry but that test is well known for not working aholes


----------



## jaypeecee (31 Dec 2020)

Hi @RudeDogg1

I suggest you consider the JBL range of test kits in future. I've been using most of their test kits for many years and they continue to serve me well. And, no, I'm not on commission!



RudeDogg1 said:


> Well I tested some rain water today and that also came out as zero nitrite and 5 nitrate so I’d say they are duff.



Having zero nitrite and 5 ppm nitrate for rain water would be entirely reasonable. May I ask about the RO water? Which remineralizer did MA/you use before adding to your tank? Also, are you using Seachem _Prime_ by any chance?



RudeDogg1 said:


> Yes I have been adding ammonia which has been going in 48 hours



What is the ammonia level (in ppm or mg/litre) in your tank water? As you have the API Test Kit, I assume you have measured this.

Did you add a bacterial starter (such as Tetra _SafeStart_) to kick-start the fishless cycling?

That's enough for the moment.

JPC


----------



## RudeDogg1 (31 Dec 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @RudeDogg1
> 
> 
> Having zero nitrite and 5 ppm nitrate for rain water would be entirely reasonable. May I ask about the RO water? Which remineralizer did MA/you use before adding to your tank? Also, are you using Seachem _Prime_ by any chance?
> ...


----------



## jaypeecee (31 Dec 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> I’m happy to leave it for another couple weeks just wandered if it would be safe to add some amanos and a couple snails to battle the diatoms?


Hi @RudeDogg1

It doesn't look as if your tank has cycled properly if you haven't measured any nitrite at any stage during the process. But, I'm not surprised if you used "ea pure aquarium balls and abit of stability". If I were in your shoes, I'd add Tetra _SafeStart_ bacterial starter (at the recommended dose) to your tank. But, that would require a small amount of ammonia to feed the bacteria. I'd probably opt for 1 - 2 ppm ammonia at the outset. Now, I'm aware that my suggestion conflicts with the advice offered by @dw1305. Which approach you choose will be influenced by your timescale. If you are using a canister filter (with suitable media) for biological filtration and you would like to introduce tank inhabitants in a couple of weeks, I would go down the ammonia +_ SafeStart _route. Otherwise just use _SafeStart_ plus a few snails (with small amount of suitable food) as this should produce a very low level of ammonia, which may be adequate to keep the biological filter ticking over. And, if time is not an issue, then you may not need to add anything.

Whatever route you choose, I'd be inclined to measure ammonia and nitrite every day to prevent any unforeseen problems arising.

JPC


----------



## RudeDogg1 (31 Dec 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @RudeDogg1
> 
> It doesn't look as if your tank has cycled properly if you haven't measured any nitrite at any stage during the process. But, I'm not surprised if you used "ea pure aquarium balls and abit of stability". If I were in your shoes, I'd add Tetra _SafeStart_ bacterial starter (at the recommended dose) to your tank. But, that would require a small amount of ammonia to feed the bacteria. I'd probably opt for 1 - 2 ppm ammonia at the outset. Now, I'm aware that my suggestion conflicts with the advice offered by @dw1305. Which approach you choose will be influenced by your timescale. If you are using a canister filter (with suitable media) for biological filtration and you would like to introduce tank inhabitants in a couple of weeks, I would go down the ammonia +_ SafeStart _route. Otherwise just use _SafeStart_ plus a few snails (with small amount of suitable food) as this should produce a very low level of ammonia, which may be adequate to keep the biological filter ticking over. And, if time is not an issue, then you may not need to add anything.
> 
> ...



The nitrite kit don’t work as said above I got another one today and I do have a nitrite reading and nitrate as said above, cheers might try some safe start to be on the “safe side”


----------

